# Spots running......



## Nascarfan1975 (May 30, 2010)

Will be heading to the coast, location undecided as of now, wondering if the spots have made their appearance in full force yet........


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

They are now catching them but I have never figured out why except for the action. I sure don't like the taste of them, good luck though.


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

Ahhhh dude....we caught and had about 15 #'s of spots last october...cooked them along with crappie filets in the turkey fryer, made homemade hushpuppies, slaw......fed about 30 people and everyone LOVED them. Hope you get into some runs while you're down there.


----------



## dhjunkie (May 12, 2010)

Nascarfan1975 said:


> Will be heading to the coast, location undecided as of now, wondering if the spots have made their appearance in full force yet........


Hope you get into em.


----------



## Nascarfan1975 (May 30, 2010)

*thanks*

Im hoping so too. But I will settle for having a good time fishing with my wife's uncle and grandfather but would be a great plus to catch fish.....


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

There not doing much in Brunswick county. Have had some little bites on a falling tide, that's about it, nothing major. NE wind helps with the spots also. When they are slow live bait such as red worms or blood worms helps. Red worms are a lot cheaper. When they are really running you can catch them on artificial bloodworm just as well, and a piece of artificial bloodworm last a long time. I usually change at least every 30 min for scent reason or when the red goo runs off the mesh.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

*spots*

they have been puttin on the planks at the kure pier.. along with some pomps. blues small va mullet.. it will get better when the wind starts blowing out of the north later this week....


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Ditto kure pier. Fished there fri. with Forest. Saw lots more and bigger spot at Topsail 2 wks ago.


----------

